# Silver Flute W17RC38-08 6-1/2" Wool Cone 8 ohm speakers



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ok so after some long waiting here is what ppl are waiting for. i finally put in my door speakers. each door is getting a pair of Silver Flute W17RC38-08 6-1/2" Wool Cone 8 ohm speakers, wired in parallel for a 4 ohm load in stereo going to my sb6 amp. i cannot remember if i have it on channels 5&6 seeing 200 watts or one of the front channels seeing one hundred watts. i'm leaning towards 5&6 since before the flutes i had my x65 mids wired to 2 ohms and i'd want 300 watts going to them. either way here's my review.
i started on the drivers side since i had already had the x65 from that side out. while the flutes where a tad shallower they were a big bigger then the x65. i had to cut out some more metal in each doors to accomadate. they are some sexi beefy speakers. i love the baskets on them. they are rated at 80 watts rms so i should have plenty of power going to them. now to the sound.

settings are set on full on the amp and on the deck everything is set for pass. i immediately noticed more low end on it. it was more pronounced. the impact from the mids were alot more noticeable. i didn't quite feel the snap but once again keep in mind all i have in the car is just the mids. no subs no highs. speaking of highs. the upper range wasn't there that the x65 had. i could definately hear more vocals and upper end coming from the x65. which is fine with me since i'm wanting these for mid bass duties.

all in all once i get my horns in i get the feeling i'ma love the way they sound. i do highly recommend trying them with your horns fellas.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Let me know how these turn out and sound. Looking at my Door panel, I could build a baffle and run 2 in each door. The biggest question I have is where these will safely run down to? I know you are running horns and most of us run traditional tweeters, but care to share your xover points and slopes?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

hehe i just posted that in the other thread i have mine right now set at 63hz with a 36db slope


----------

